# 8yo 16hh quarter horse mare



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking for someone to describe this mares conformation thank you.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Picture


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

We really can't tell much about her conformation with those photos. Do you have any of the mare untacked and squared up?


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

No unfortunately I don't its actually a mare I am interested in going to see for a possible purchase but she's 3.5 hours away so I was looking for opinions


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

The one with her without the rider is the closest I have to being squared up.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very nice looking mare has a beautiful head. Just really like her looks .


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

She is extremely posty legged in the back, quite downhill (and appears both downhill/forehandy in the first picture). In her moving picture, she is not reaching under herself at all.

There also appears to be something going on with her right front in the third picture (the one closest to the camera) so I'd keep an eye out for that if you are considering going out to see her. Depending on what you are wanting in a horse, I would probably keep looking.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I like the looks of her. I do notice in the pic without the rider, it almost appears that she has a clubbed foot on her left front. How old is she, do you know?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

She's very cute! I like her. 

This is an attractive mare. Starting at her feminine, attractive head, this mare has a large, expressive eye. She has a neat throatlatch. Her neck is lovely, and, though a tad short, it ties in well. She boasts a nice angle to her shoulder and a good depth of heartgirth. Her forelegs are well-built, and all I can fault them for is a slightly long cannon bone. I cannot comment on the conformation of her back, as she is saddled, but I can say that her croup is a bit short and steep, though nicely rounded. Her hind legs are a bit straight, but I would not go so far as to call them post-legged.

Overall, she is a really lovely, well-built mare! I really like her!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Did they provide you with her registered name? Would be interesting in seeing her bloodlines.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

i reallyy like her!  shes beautiful ♥


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

She isn't registered


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a nice enough looking mare. She _might_ be a bit straight behind but other than that, I can't tell much about her confo other than there doesn't appear to be any _huge_ faults that stand out.

What impresses me more is that she appears to have a willing and calm demeanor under saddle. That alone can make up for minor conformational faults.

Now, the real question...can she do more than just walk/trot around a roundpen or arena?


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll keep you posted on that...I'm heading to see her on Saturday


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

SarahSch said:


> She isn't registered


But they say she's a QH? Do they know who the sire and dam are??


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not too concerned about it..with her feminine face I was thinking quarter horse cross possibility too..but I'm just looking for a good horse.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

16hh? Idk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought the same thing when I saw the pics she said she is stocked at that height..again that is why I am going to see her in person.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is a pic untacked it's just her in a field but maybe you can get an idea of how she is built.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I know she is stretched forward so it's not ideal..


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

The owner said when she bought her she was told the sure and dams names but she didn't recognize them and wasn't too concerned with registering her.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

SarahSch said:


> The owner said when she bought her she was told the sure and dams names but she didn't recognize them and wasn't too concerned with registering her.


She's definitely worth a look. What are they asking for her?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

existentialpony said:


> She is extremely posty legged in the back, quite downhill (and appears both downhill/forehandy in the first picture). In her moving picture, she is not reaching under herself at all.
> 
> There also appears to be something going on with her right front in the third picture (the one closest to the camera) so I'd keep an eye out for that if you are considering going out to see her. Depending on what you are wanting in a horse, I would probably keep looking.


I don't see a post leg at all...she's got a nice angle to her hock. I don't see anything in that 3rd pic either...other than the camera caught that leg in motion. I don't see a clubfoot either (as Saddlebag mentioned). This mare very well could be close to 16hh, as she has some length to her cannons. I LOVE the deep heartgirth and the upsweep of her underline. She looks very Appendix-ish and I see her more as a hunt seat type. 

Not tracking under is not a big deal to me, because that is a body use/training issue and the rider in this pic is not doing ANYTHING but just sitting there.

I like this mare....


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to going to see her tomorrow I've been on the hunt for the right horse for me for awhile here's hoping this is a match.
They are asking 3000 she has been ridden English and western..I do plan on seeing how she does with jumping eventually. 
Thanks for all if the comments!


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

As far as any possibility of something going on with her leg..if I go and see her tomorrow and she seems to be a good horse for me I will have a vet check done when I go down the next time..so I would assume they would catch that then.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

SarahSch said:


> As far as any possibility of something going on with her leg..if I go and see her tomorrow and she seems to be a good horse for me I will have a vet check done when I go down the next time..so I would assume they would catch that then.


I honestly see nothing at all "going on" in her right front in any of the photos, so I must respectfully disagree with existentialpony.

A pre-purchase exam is a great option, and I'm glad you're going to have that done before you buy!  So many people don't bother, and then they end up with all sorts of issues from a problem that no one knew was there! Vet checks for the win! Woo...!

Let us know how it goes!  I feel excited for you! :3 She's a really cute mare!


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

A great friend of mine and my very first riding coach vet checked every horse she ever bought except one and she turned out to be half blind..so I always remember that..worth the price of the vet check.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Today is Saturday so I hope when you get back from seeing her (if you aren't too exhausted from a seven HOUR ROUND TRIP DRIVE..HAHA!) that you will soon post the "findings"..if you can tell from all of my "likes" on everyone's comments, I, too, think she is absolutely lovely.

I really hope you find good things on the visit....also glad you're getting a PPE! As someone looking for my very first horse over the next year, I think I'd be so scared to buy without one, since even an exam isn't 100%. The idea of buying essentially "blind" is far too much responsibility for a first time horse owner (speaking regarding myself); not to mention that insuring for illness/injury would be a must in my type A, anxious mind! :0)


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

subbing.....


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

So I we t to check her out today..she is the sweetest horse such good manners and friendly but not in your space. I didn't measure her but she is at least 16 hands..I'm 5'11 and 3.5 feet of me is legs and my legs hit her perfectly. She is such a willing horse good worker eager to please and so responsive. Pending the vet check I think this is the horse I'm bringing home


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh and her legs look good nothing abnormal..no club foot.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

So glad you found your horse. Best wishes!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

YEAY!! Sooo happy for you!!

Fingers and toes crossed for excellent PPE result (though I really feel she's the "one" for you, so her exam just WILL be great!) It's odd, I realize, because I don't know you at all; not even here on the forum, BUT, I just have a SENSE ABOUT THIS (horse sense?? Haha) that she and you "match up" very well!

When do you get the PPE done??

Best to you!! B2H :0:


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

SarahSch said:


> So I we t to check her out today..she is the sweetest horse such good manners and friendly but not in your space. I didn't measure her but she is at least 16 hands..I'm 5'11 and 3.5 feet of me is legs and my legs hit her perfectly. She is such a willing horse good worker eager to please and so responsive. Pending the vet check I think this is the horse I'm bringing home


 
Awesome!!!!! Keep us posted on the PPE!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:happydance:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Woohoo! Hope the PPE goes well. Good to know she doesn't have a club foot. I wondered if she did because when I zoomed in on the pic without the rider, it almost looked like a club foot, but it may have been the way the pic made it appear. Congrats! She looks like a winner!


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

So..she is being delivered on Saturday!  all is well
Her current name is blue..but I am taking suggestions on that..any ideas?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats!!

As for new names...anything but Blue. That's very unoriginal LOL.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Grey... LOL 
Just don't name her for something you don't want.. like "Bucky.." LOL


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know this sounds like a stereotypical name for a grey, but the first thing that came to my mind is Snow.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

congrats. That is so exciting!!


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you think of the name Lux it's Greek and means light


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Sooo excited for you! YEAY! New wonderful horse being delivered Saturday! Arghhh! I'd be counting the seconds!

As for the name...If Lux makes you feel good, it will totally help expedite the bonding process, and he will adjust to whatever you wish to call him, he just wants to be with you!

Can't WAIT to see pics when he arrives! Hugest congratulations!!! Could NOT BE happier for you guys!!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

It was pointed out to me that people will think lucks..which is probably true.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh it's fine. My horse is Jax and sometimes people think "Jacks." It doesn't matter what they think-- it's how the name suits the horse and describes who she is through your eyes!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Lux... short for Deluxe. *quiet cackling in the corner*

...

She's really gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

PS-- as far as name ideas: Luna, Layla, Opal, Lace... I don't know what it is with the "L" names today.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you guys think of Echo


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I like it a lot...mainly because it sounds SIMILAR to Blue...same length word and if you say it quickly, until she grows accustomed to it and knows it's her name, it can be made to sound MORE like Blue by putting the emphasis on the first letter E-cho, like B-lou...less confusing for her!

As far as the name itself, it's very cute..and pretty original as names go! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I know a mare named Echo. I like that name alot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

